# Skittle wine fermenting again



## danda (Oct 16, 2010)

Can anyone please help me? Ive made some skittle wine, and ive added a camden tablet getting it ready for bottling, the thing is its started to referment. What do i do now? do i add some more fermentation stopper?


----------



## jeepingchick (Oct 16, 2010)

what is skittle wine????!!!! all i can picture is a little candies in the bottom with the must LOL! 

sorry i have no answer, but i had to relay my visual!!!


----------



## danda (Oct 16, 2010)

Skittle wine is my own creation and i must say its very nice. Its that nice that I have just made some more. The question is will it last until christmas??
I just need to stop it fermenting again


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 16, 2010)

You can't stop an active fermentation. When fermentation was complete did you stabilize it with k-meta and sorbate? If not - that is why it is refermenting.

I think you can subject this to cold - it will slow down the fermentation and possibly stop it.


----------



## robie (Oct 16, 2010)

Subjecting the wine to cold will stop it... until it warms back up.
Did you add sugar after fermentation previously was done?

The campden tablets do not kill the yeast, they just stun them. If sorbate is not added, they will recover and start again. The sorbate sterilizes the yeast. The sorbated yeast can still eat, they just can't reproduce, so the fermentation will stop after the sterile yeast die. Together these two stop the fermentation.

If you didn't add sorbate and you back sweetened with sugar, those yeasties will start eating and reproducing again.

Like already said, along with the kmeta, you have to use sorbate. I would let it finish fermentation again, then stabilize and clear.


----------



## danda (Oct 16, 2010)

I added pot sorbate and a campden tablet a few weeks ago then i added another campden tablet today to bottle it. I had to pop out for a few hours and put the air lock back in, when i came home it was bubbling again.


----------



## ellijaywinemaker (Oct 16, 2010)

if you want to add vodka to about 20% alc this will do the job on killing the yeast. But be sure you want this much alc in your wine. If not follow the instruction above.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 16, 2010)

How big is this batch and how much sorbate did you add? How long did you wait after adding sulfite and sorbate before sweetening? Sorry for the questions but they are needed to figure out why it started fermenting again. The bad answer to this though is that if it really is fermenting again then youll have to wait for it to finish again and stabilize again. If you added these 2 ingredients and then immediately added a sweetener then that is probably why it started again. You need to let these 2 agents get mingled into your wine very good and you also need to make sure your wine is truly done fermenting by checking it with a hydrometer a few days in a row with sg readings not changing at all. The post above is also true as by adding a higher abv liquid to your wine it will overcome the yeasts tolerance to alc thus killing the yeast.


----------



## cpfan (Oct 16, 2010)

Apparently it's fermenting because there are bubbles in the air lock. It's more likely that the wine has been warmed up, and CO2 is escaping out of the warmed up wine. I really don't think that the fermentation would suddenly start up and start spewing bubbles out of the air lock in what sounds like a couple of hours.

As usual in these case, it would be nice to know some specific gravities.

Steve


----------



## Wade E (Oct 16, 2010)

Very true also and meant to also include that. Would you mind showing us the recipe for this wine cause Ive certainly never even thought of something like this and I probably would never make it either but it sounds very interesting!


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 16, 2010)

As said above a lot of unanswered questions. What was you beginning sg what it it now? Exactly what are you making and whats in it. Is there something in this thats peculiar to your area in the U.K.?


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 16, 2010)

jeepingchick said:


> what is skittle wine????!!!! all i can picture is a little candies in the bottom with the must LOL!
> 
> sorry i have no answer, but i had to relay my visual!!!



Nikki, 

Are you allowed out of the corner?

To reiterate what was already posted, please post a recipe. Did you add kmeta and sorbate after mermentation>


----------



## Koom (Oct 17, 2010)

I mentioned this to my wife and she is really intere csted in me making this wine. Please post your recipe


----------



## cpfan (Oct 17, 2010)

Found a recipe for Skittles flavoured Vodka.

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/1737842/recipe_skittle_vodka.html

Steve


----------



## danda (Oct 18, 2010)

Heres the reciepe for skittle wine, if there is anything you think is wrong please let me know. It does taste very nice. I should be even better with the skittles in the U.S as they are a lot more fruity than the British ones.

Skittle Wine

348g Skittles 
1kg Sugar
250 ml grape concentrate
1 tsp pectolase
Tannin
Nutrient
1 tsp acid blend or citric acid
Yeast

Pour the Skittles in a jug or bowl, pour over 2 pints of boiling water. Make sure that it boiling as you need to kill off all the preservatives. 
Keep stirring, it will go into a gooey stodge but it will dissolve 
add the sugar.
When cool to room temperature add the rest of ingredients 
Put into a clean demi john.
Top up to shoulders of demi john with cold water. Fit an airlock and leave to ferment. This may take a few days or a couple of weeks depending on the temperature.
During this time you will get a orangey colour scum, this is ok. 
When the bubbles stop coming through the airlock, or slow down to about one every 2 minutes.
Syphon off into a clean demi john. You may need to strain the wine to get rid of some bits left over.
Add 1 campden tablet and potassium sorbate.
Leave to clear.
When clear, syphon into a clean demi john or bottle.
Leave it a couple of weeks then add a campden before bottling.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Oct 18, 2010)

i take it this is a gallon (4 liter) recipe?


----------



## danda (Oct 19, 2010)

Yes its for a gallon of wine


----------



## pittspur (Oct 19, 2010)

Can you please describe what this tastes like? I'm very curious.


----------



## danda (Oct 20, 2010)

It tastes fruity and its very warming when going down.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 20, 2010)

Folks, 

Making wine out of candy???? 

I can't wait to hear how it turns out. 

johnT.


----------



## Woodbee (Oct 20, 2010)

I remember reading here about making wine out of candy canes last Christmas. So now I am thinking about Root Beer Barrels.
Brad


----------



## JohnT (Oct 21, 2010)

Fermenting Candy! What is the world comming to??? (Just kidding) 

Candy cane sounds very interesting. Did you ever get to taste it?


----------



## BrewPahl (Dec 16, 2010)

*Candy Wine*

I made candy cane wine last year from clearance canes and just bottled it last week. It is pretty good.


----------



## David04472 (Dec 27, 2010)

Am I the only one that was talked into trying Skittles wine? It's looking great and tasting even better.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Dec 28, 2010)

BrewPahl said:


> I made candy cane wine last year from clearance canes and just bottled it last week. It is pretty good.



How much did you make?
What recipe did you follow?


----------



## tjbryner (Dec 28, 2010)

I just ordered a bag from amazon. Best prices I could find!

Guess I'll try this wine as I'm bored and have a few empty jugs around.
Here's the link if anyone wants it
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000QUZ9FK/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------

